# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  طرح اجباری رشته پزشکی و پرستاری

## AceTaminoPhen

سلام به دوستان و هم سایتی های همیشه در صحنه
یک سوال داشتم لطفا اگر اطلاع دارید بگید؟ :Yahoo (8): 
اگر شخصی داخل رشته ی پرستاری تحصیل کنه و بخواد مجدد داخل رشته ی پزشکی عمومی هم تحصیل کنه
1- آیا باید برای هر دو رشته ، طرح اجباری 2 ساله بره؟
2- میشه طرح پرستاری نره و به جای اون طرح پزشکی بره؟
3- اگر طرح پرستاری بره ، مجدد میتونه طرح پزشکی هم بره؟
(آخر هر سه سوال بره شد خخخ)
خب لطفا اگر تجربه ای در این موضوع دارید و اطلاعاتی دارید جواب بدید؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## fatima_nm

اگر راجب طرح تعهد به خدمت هم میدونید بگید ...میشه خریدش؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> اگر راجب طرح تعهد به خدمت هم میدونید بگید ...میشه خریدش؟


سلام
فکرمیکنم میشه خریدش ولی خب وزارت علوم و وزارت بهداشت کمی متفاوت باید باشن توی قوانین و شرایطشون.

----------


## reza2018

با اجازه استارتر من یه سوال بپرسم..
اگه کسی بره پرستاری بخونه بعد پزشکی قبول شه ...باز باید هفت سال پزشکی بخونه؟! مثلا میتونه تطبیق واحد بده؟

----------


## شبنم...

> سلام به دوستان و هم سایتی های همیشه در صحنه
> یک سوال داشتم لطفا اگر اطلاع دارید بگید؟
> اگر شخصی داخل رشته ی پرستاری تحصیل کنه و بخواد مجدد داخل رشته ی پزشکی عمومی هم تحصیل کنه
> 1- آیا باید برای هر دو رشته ، طرح اجباری 2 ساله بره؟
> 2- میشه طرح پرستاری نره و به جای اون طرح پزشکی بره؟
> 3- اگر طرح پرستاری بره ، مجدد میتونه طرح پزشکی هم بره؟
> (آخر هر سه سوال بره شد خخخ)
> خب لطفا اگر تجربه ای در این موضوع دارید و اطلاعاتی دارید جواب بدید؟


سلام،قبلا قانونی وجود داشت مبنی بر اینکه اگه رشته تحصیلی شما طرح اجباری داشت حتما باید اول طرحتون رو انجام میدادین بعد میتونستین دوباره از دوره روزانه استفاده کنید...ینی فقط کسایی میتونستن دوباره(منظورم ادامه تحصیل نیست بلکه منظور شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسریه)از دوره روزانه استفاده کنن که از طرح اجباری معاف بودن..ولی الان این قانون برداشته شده و بدون گذراندن طرح هم میشه.ولی موضوعی که وجود داره اینه که این طرح اجباری بالاخره همراه شماست و بعد از اتمام تحصیل بنا بر تصمیمی که واستون گرفته میشه طرحتون رو میگذرونید که در واقع معادل طرح دوره پزشکی هست...حتی اگه وسط طرح دوباره شروع به تحصیل کردین بعد از پایان تحصیلات میتونین ادامشو انجام بدین...موفق باشید

----------


## شبنم...

> با اجازه استارتر من یه سوال بپرسم..
> اگه کسی بره پرستاری بخونه بعد پزشکی قبول شه ...باز باید هفت سال پزشکی بخونه؟! مثلا میتونه تطبیق واحد بده؟


بله قطعا تطبیق واحد وجود داره به خصوص در دروس عمومی...ولی به طور کلی بستگی به نوع و تیپ دانشگاه و نمرات هم داره...یه موردی که باید بهش توجه کنید اینه که درس های مشترک و تیتر مشترک قطعا بین دو رشته وجود داره ولی نه به این صورت که همه مواردش و حتی واحد درسی کاملا منطبق باشه.بسته به نظر دانشگاه میتونه مقدار تطبیق متفاوت باشه.موضوع اخر اینکه بستگی به خود شما و دانشگاه داره که هفت ساله تمام کنید به فرض یا کمتر..مثلا یه جایی دانشگاه همکاری میکنه درس ارائه میده یا خیلی موارد دیگه...ولی یه قانون کلی نمیشه گفت.موفق باشید..

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> با اجازه استارتر من یه سوال بپرسم..
> اگه کسی بره پرستاری بخونه بعد پزشکی قبول شه ...باز باید هفت سال پزشکی بخونه؟! مثلا میتونه تطبیق واحد بده؟


سلام
درصورتی که عنوان و کد دروس یکی باشه ، تطبیق داده میشه دروس عمومی و بعضی تخصصی ها  ، البته نمره اون درس باید بالای 12 باشه حداقل ، گاهی بعضی دانشگاه های معتبر این نمره رو بالاتر میگیرن مثلا14.
البته هردانشگاه دست خودشونه ، بعضی جاها تا 80% سرفصل ها هم که مشابه باشه تطبیق میدن و نیازی نیست 100% مشابه باشه... خلاصه دست خود دانشگاه مقصد هست که آیا قبول کنه و تطبیق بده یا بهونه بیاره مثلا بگه سطح علمی دانشگاه قبلیتو قبول ندارم ، یا سرفصلا و عنوان یکی نبوده و تطبیق نده چون دیدم توی دانشگاه که بودم چند تا از دروس یکی دوستانم رو که معماری بوشهر شبانه خونده بود ، تطبیق ندادن با شیراز. اما در کل بخوام جواب سوالت رو بدم ، بله امکان تطبیق هست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سلام،قبلا قانونی وجود داشت مبنی بر اینکه اگه رشته تحصیلی شما طرح اجباری داشت حتما باید اول طرحتون رو انجام میدادین بعد میتونستین دوباره از دوره روزانه استفاده کنید...ینی فقط کسایی میتونستن دوباره(منظورم ادامه تحصیل نیست بلکه منظور شرکت مجدد در کنکور سراسریه)از دوره روزانه استفاده کنن که از طرح اجباری معاف بودن..ولی الان این قانون برداشته شده و بدون گذراندن طرح هم میشه.ولی موضوعی که وجود داره اینه که این طرح اجباری بالاخره همراه شماست و بعد از اتمام تحصیل بنا بر تصمیمی که واستون گرفته میشه طرحتون رو میگذرونید که در واقع معادل طرح دوره پزشکی هست...حتی اگه وسط طرح دوباره شروع به تحصیل کردین بعد از پایان تحصیلات میتونین ادامشو انجام بدین...موفق باشید


سلام.
اما من داخل سایت های مختلف که نگاه میکردم ، نوشته بودن شط شرکت در کنکور سراسری ، اتمام طرح اجباری هست؟
*این قانونی که شما میگید رو میشه لینکش رو بدید من مطالعه کنم؟*
(ویک سوال:منظور شما این بود که شخص میتونه 4سال پرستاری بخوانه بعدش بدون اینکه طرح اجباری بده ، در کنکور سراسری شرکت کنه و پزشکی بخوانه ، بعداز 7 سال که پزشکی خوند ، 2 سال طرح پرستاری بره و بعدش 2 سال هم طرح پزشکی بره؟)

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AceTaminoPhen


سلام به دوستان و هم سایتی های همیشه در صحنه
یک سوال داشتم لطفا اگر اطلاع دارید بگید؟
اگر شخصی داخل رشته ی پرستاری تحصیل کنه و بخواد مجدد داخل رشته ی پزشکی عمومی هم تحصیل کنه
1- آیا باید برای هر دو رشته ، طرح اجباری 2 ساله بره؟
2- میشه طرح پرستاری نره و به جای اون طرح پزشکی بره؟
3- اگر طرح پرستاری بره ، مجدد میتونه طرح پزشکی هم بره؟
(آخر هر سه سوال بره شد خخخ)
خب لطفا اگر تجربه ای در این موضوع دارید و اطلاعاتی دارید جواب بدید؟



کسی که لیسانس پرستاری می گیره بهتره برای ارشد و دکترای پرستاری اقدام کنه تا پزشکی چون هم راحت تره هم دردسرش کمتره هم از نظر شغل راحتره ديگه چرا راه سخت رو انتخاب می کنه*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *
> 
> کسی که لیسانس پرستاری می گیره بهتره برای ارشد و دکترای پرستاری اقدام کنه تا پزشکی چون هم راحت تره هم دردسرش کمتره هم از نظر شغل راحتره ديگه چرا راه سخت رو انتخاب می کنه*


بله شما درست میگید ، افراد کمی هستن که از پرستاری و رشته های مشابهه هوس کنکور مجدد به سرشون میزنه ، ولی خب پزشکی یه سری چیزا داره که رشته های دیگه بیمارستانی نداره،مثل پرستیژ مثل درآمد مثل سطح علمی مثل موقعیت اجتماعی و غیره و البته همونطور ک گفتی سخت تر و پر استرس تر هم هست.
منظور پست من یه فرد عادی نبود ، مثلا یه شخصی میخواد توی کنکور پزشکی بخوانه ولی رتبه اش جوری نیس ک پزشکی بیاره ، حالا پرستاری رو انتخاب میکنه و میخونتش ، بعدش وقتی پزشکی آورد ، دروسی که با پزستاری مشترک بودن ، تطبیق داده میشه ، اینطوری انگار همزمان چندین درس پزشکی رو هم قبل از اینکه پزشکی بیاره پاس کرده  :Yahoo (1):  چون پزشکی و پرستاری ، دروس علوم پایه مشترک زیادی دارن. فقط بحث جواب اون 3 تا سوالی که پرسیدم میمونه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AceTaminoPhen


بله شما درست میگید ، افراد کمی هستن که از پرستاری و رشته های مشابهه هوس کنکور مجدد به سرشون میزنه ، ولی خب پزشکی یه سری چیزا داره که رشته های دیگه بیمارستانی نداره،مثل پرستیژ مثل درآمد مثل سطح علمی مثل موقعیت اجتماعی و غیره و البته همونطور ک گفتی سخت تر و پر استرس تر هم هست.
منظور پست من یه فرد عادی نبود ، مثلا یه شخصی میخواد توی کنکور پزشکی بخوانه ولی رتبه اش جوری نیس ک پزشکی بیاره ، حالا پرستاری رو انتخاب میکنه و میخونتش ، بعدش وقتی پزشکی آورد ، دروسی که با پزستاری مشترک بودن ، تطبیق داده میشه ، اینطوری انگار همزمان چندین درس پزشکی رو هم قبل از اینکه پزشکی بیاره پاس کرده  چون پزشکی و پرستاری ، دروس علوم پایه مشترک زیادی دارن. فقط بحث جواب اون 3 تا سوالی که پرسیدم میمونه


بله تطبيق ميدن ولی باز هم بايد برای پزشکی آزمون بده از نظر پرستيژ و درآمد من فکر نمی کنم کسی که دکترا یا حتی فوق لیسانس پرستاری داره از پزشک عمومی کمتر باشه حتی توی درآمد و تجارت کردن ولی به هر حال بستگی به خود شخص هم داره*

----------


## شبنم...

> سلام.
> اما من داخل سایت های مختلف که نگاه میکردم ، نوشته بودن شط شرکت در کنکور سراسری ، اتمام طرح اجباری هست؟
> *این قانونی که شما میگید رو میشه لینکش رو بدید من مطالعه کنم؟*
> (ویک سوال:منظور شما این بود که شخص میتونه 4سال پرستاری بخوانه بعدش بدون اینکه طرح اجباری بده ، در کنکور سراسری شرکت کنه و پزشکی بخوانه ، بعداز 7 سال که پزشکی خوند ، 2 سال طرح پرستاری بره و بعدش 2 سال هم طرح پزشکی بره؟)


سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## Neo.Healer

طرح فقط 2ساله برای پزشکی؟براش حقوق میدن؟
بعدش مدرک آزاد میشه؟
برای تخصص هم باز طرح هست؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> طرح فقط 2ساله برای پزشکی؟براش حقوق میدن؟
> بعدش مدرک آزاد میشه؟
> برای تخصص هم باز طرح هست؟


سلام
بله طرح 24 ماهه هست، اجباری هم هست ، میفرستنت به یه منطقه محروم ، حقوق هم میدن ، البته خیلی زیاد نیس ، معمولیه.
بله تخصص هم طرح داره مجدد

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


متشکرم.
(*براساس مصوبه كميسيون موضوع مواد 2 و 3 آيين‌نامه اجرايي قانون خدمات پزشكان و پيراپزشكان مورخ 95/10/28**،* *فارغ‌التحصيلان رشته‌هاي مورد نياز وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي مشمول خدمات اجباري* *قانون خدمات پزشكان و پيراپزشكان*  در مقاطع كارداني و كارشناسي، چنانچه متقاضي ادامه تحصيل از طريق شركت در  آزمون سراسري باشند، درصورت پذيرفته شدن در آزمون مذكور در مقطع دكتري  عمومي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي، با توجه به موارد ذيل مي‌توانند مابقي  خدمات موضوع قانون مذكور را پس از اتمام تحصيل در رشته پذيرفته شده به  انجام برسانند.)
پس طبق این ، میشه طرح پرستاری رو نرفت ، و به جای اون طرح پزشکی رو رفت دیگه؟!یا اینکه باید چندماه پرستاری رفت بعدش کنکور داد ، مثلا شش ماه طرح پرستاری رفت و یک و نیم سال باقی مونده رو پزشکی؟!

----------


## شبنم...

> طرح فقط 2ساله برای پزشکی؟براش حقوق میدن؟
> بعدش مدرک آزاد میشه؟
> برای تخصص هم باز طرح هست؟


به طور کلی طرح ۲ ساله هست ولی با توجه به ضریب منطقه یکم متفاوت میشه...بله حقوق و کلیه امکانات هم داده میشه.تخصص هم قطعا طرح داره ولی با شرایطی کمی متفاوت تر(با توجه به قبولی در بورد تخصصی و ....)

----------


## شبنم...

> متشکرم.
> (*براساس مصوبه كميسيون موضوع مواد 2 و 3 آيين‌نامه اجرايي قانون خدمات پزشكان و پيراپزشكان مورخ 95/10/28**،* *فارغ‌التحصيلان رشته‌هاي مورد نياز وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكي مشمول خدمات اجباري* *قانون خدمات پزشكان و پيراپزشكان*  در مقاطع كارداني و كارشناسي، چنانچه متقاضي ادامه تحصيل از طريق شركت در  آزمون سراسري باشند، درصورت پذيرفته شدن در آزمون مذكور در مقطع دكتري  عمومي پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي، با توجه به موارد ذيل مي‌توانند مابقي  خدمات موضوع قانون مذكور را پس از اتمام تحصيل در رشته پذيرفته شده به  انجام برسانند.)
> پس طبق این ، میشه طرح پرستاری رو نرفت ، و به جای اون طرح پزشکی رو رفت دیگه؟!یا اینکه باید چندماه پرستاری رفت بعدش کنکور داد ، مثلا شش ماه طرح پرستاری رفت و یک و نیم سال باقی مونده رو پزشکی؟!


بله همون طور که ذکر شده میشه بدون طرح رفتن به پزشکی رفت و اصلا نیاز نیس مثلاn ماه طرح گذرانده بشه.بعد از اتمام دوره تحصیل باید طرح رو انجام داد که دانشگاه تصمیم گیرنده خواهد بود که دانشگاه به دانشگاه ممکنه متفاوت باشه...

----------

